# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz June 30th?

## Tristan

Is there a quiz tonight?

----------


## Tugmistress

there ought to be but i have to go out to sort out something.
will run it tomorrow night same time 8.30pm, apologies for short notice folks.

----------


## canuck

> Is there a quiz tonight?


A panic moment there Tristan. I thought that I had lost a month and that I might have to repeat this one.  You meant July 30.

----------

